# -Spoilers- Big Boss vs Venom Snake



## Project YMIR (Sep 28, 2015)

Big Boss during Ground Zeroes takes on his Phantom, Venom Snake (MGSV:TPP). The latter gets his bionic arm without the gimmicks.

Distance: 50 meters

Both get a handgun with 1 bullet in the magazine and a one time full reload, (The gun can hold 5 bullets) and a knife.

Location is the platform Solid Snake and Liquid Ocelot fought on. 

Is the Phantom actually up to par?


----------



## Rookie7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Big Boss IMO. It's not like Venom is lacks in feats, he is very good, but before medic became Venom he was one of the Big Boss best mens, not the best among them. Boss also killed more dangerous enemies and overcome powerful psychic Sorrow, while Venom was mind controlled by Psycho Mantis.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 28, 2015)

Big Boss still takes this. Venom is impressive in his own right and even though he's acknowledged by the man himself to be worthy of the title of "Big Boss," he's still not comparable at all to Big Boss himself.

When it comes to CQC, Big Boss will just utterly school his phantom since Boss knows legit CQC while Venom doesn't.


----------



## Project YMIR (Sep 28, 2015)

While I do think that Big Boss himself will edge it out in the very end, I doubt that he will just straight up "school" Venom. 



Rookie7 said:


> Big Boss IMO. It's not like Venom is lacks in feats, he is very good, but before medic became Venom he was one of the Big Boss best mens, not the best among them. Boss also killed more dangerous enemies and overcome powerful psychic Sorrow, while Venom was mind controlled by Psycho Mantis.



Naw, BB actually said that Venom was THE best man they had. 

"He was always the best man we had." -Big Boss (Tape: Doublethink)

Venoms CQC during The Phantom Pain looked identical to Johns, which is likely because he was trained to be exactly like him.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 28, 2015)

Nah, Venom's "CQC" focused more on raw power (haymakers) while John's/Naked Snake's focused more on grappling. Even if Venom did know CQC, he's not as well-versed with it as John is since he co-created the fighting style with The Boss during his younger days.


----------



## Rookie7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Project YMIR said:


> "He was always the best man



Wasn't this means that he was the best from people who survived Mother Base destruction?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 28, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> Wasn't this means that he was the best from people who survived Mother Base destruction?



No, it means that Venom Snake was the best soldier MSF ever had. Second only to Big Boss himself.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Sep 28, 2015)

Snake who had Boss's recessive Genes and lifted his ban on CQC said the system the people were using in MGS4 was a pale imitation of the original

Venom's case is similar.

It's close (but more focused on straight up bulldozing people due to larger muscle mass etc etc etc) but it's not as good as Boss's CQC. Quiet, for example, was able to give Venom a good fight both at range and in close quarters. If she tried that shit on Boss it'd end with both her arms shoved down her mouth while broken at the shoulders and her sniper rifle field stripped.


----------



## Project YMIR (Sep 28, 2015)

Solid and Liquid can stand up to Big Boss in terms of CQC even though they did not "create" it. 

Solid during MGS2 won against Big Boss with a laughable arsenal, granted BB was old. 

Venom was able to counter the Parasite Unit in close combat which is not to be disregarded, those guys are freaks (literally).


----------



## Project YMIR (Sep 28, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Snake who had Boss's recessive Genes and lifted his ban on CQC said the system the people were using in MGS4 was a pale imitation of the original
> 
> Venom's case is similar.
> 
> It's close (but more focused on straight up bulldozing people due to larger muscle mass etc etc etc) but it's not as good as Boss's CQC. Quiet, for example, was able to give Venom a good fight both at range and in close quarters. If she tried that shit on Boss it'd end with both her arms shoved down her mouth while broken at the shoulders and her sniper rifle field stripped.



Venom destroyed Quiet at every CQC scene in the game.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Sep 28, 2015)

Also the handguns are going to be pathetically ineffectual here considering one of the basis of CQC involves field stripping an opponent's weapon.


----------



## Project YMIR (Sep 28, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Also the handguns are going to be pathetically ineffectual here considering one of the basis of CQC involves field stripping an opponent's weapon.



"In CQC a knife can sometimes be more useful than a gun." 

Emphasis on sometimes.

It's going to be some factor considering the distance is 50 meters.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 28, 2015)

Project YMIR said:


> *Venom was able to counter the Parasite Unit in close combat which is not to be disregarded, those guys are freaks (literally).*



Big deal. Big Boss can do the same. Hell, Big Boss was already countering Ocelot from as far back as MGS3. That's the same game where Ocelot redirected Volgin's lightning with his Single Action Army.



> Solid and Liquid can stand up to Big Boss in terms of CQC even though they did not "create" it.



That's because they were taught the real thing, not an imitation or an "incomplete" version like Venom's. Venom is not standing up to John in CQC, period.

Robert pretty much said what would happen if Quiet ever tried that shit on Big Boss himself.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

Project YMIR said:


> Solid and Liquid can stand up to Big Boss in terms of CQC even though they did not "create" it.
> 
> Solid during MGS2 won against Big Boss with a laughable arsenal, granted BB was old.
> 
> Venom was able to counter the Parasite Unit in close combat which is not to be disregarded, those guys are freaks (literally).



When did Solid fight the Big Boss in Sons of Liberty?


----------



## Montanz (Sep 28, 2015)

Venom took ate several rockets before finally going down.
Big boss got destroyed by a spray can and a lighter.

gg


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 28, 2015)

Montanz said:


> Venom took ate several rockets before finally going down.
> Big boss got destroyed by a spray can and a lighter.
> 
> gg



And Big Boss can lift the A.I. weapons from Peace Walker and prevent them from crushing him.

What's your fucking point?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 28, 2015)

Prime Big Boss aka Peace Walker Big Boss wins. Venom is just there as a retcon to die in Metal Gear 1 instead of the real Big Boss who shows up in Metal Gear 2. Still he had some decent stuff in MGS V. He's a good match for Big Boss in MGS V or later MG 1/2 eras arguably.



> Venom took ate several rockets before finally going down.
> Big boss got destroyed by a spray can and a lighter.



So has Liquid Snake/Eli, Big Boss' clone. Volgin has as well in MGS3 before going down against Big Boss and Eva. Hell prior to the Venom Snake retcon, MG1 has Big Boss survive rocket shots to come back in MG2.


----------



## Rookie7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> When did Solid fight the Big Boss in Sons of Liberty?


He was speaking about Metal Gear 2:
[YOUTUBE]-_ra83aZWyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

Montanz said:


> Venom took ate several rockets before finally going down.
> Big boss got destroyed by a spray can and a lighter.
> 
> gg



Venom is inferior to Naked.
Venom died to a younger Solid during the Outer Haven Uprising.
Naked survived the events of Zanzibar Land.
Naked developed CQC with the Boss and is called the greatest soldier of the 20th century for a reason.

Venom is his BEST soldier and comparable but neither he nor Liquid nor Solid is on par with Naked in pure technique or skill. 

>Big Boss got destroyed by  spray can and a lighter.

So you didn't play MGS4 then because he survived that.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> He was speaking about Metal Gear 2:
> [YOUTUBE]-_ra83aZWyg[/YOUTUBE]



I know what he was speaking of, Metal Gear 2 is not Metal Gear Solid 2. Considering he also claimed the Big Boss died in MG2 (or as he calls it MGS2) and can't tell the difference between the Solid series and the real Metal Gear one I don't think he knows much of what he's talking about.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 28, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> He was speaking about Metal Gear 2:



Sure but Metal Gear 2 Big Boss is like 60 or 70 years old plus injuries he received over time. A 20 something Snake that is his clone and has received some training from Big Boss himself beating a past his prime Big Boss is not useable for most other Big Boss incarnations.


----------



## Project YMIR (Sep 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> I know what he was speaking of, Metal Gear 2 is not Metal Gear Solid 2. Considering he also claimed the Big Boss died in MG2 (or as he calls it MGS2) and can't tell the difference between the Solid series and the real Metal Gear one I don't think he knows much of what he's talking about.



Oh wow I typed "MGS" out of habit. Way to instantly call that I don't know much of the series.


----------



## Rookie7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Sure but Metal Gear 2 Big Boss is like 60 or 70 years old plus injuries he received over time.


Fair point, but wasn't Big Boss reborned in Metal Gear 2 and had bionic parts in him? Can't they boost him back to his prime or close to it? Sure BB "death" in MG1 was retconned, but he still suffered incident somewhere, since in MG2 there were dialogs about exactly his restoration.
Unless of course they were rebuilding Venom who will be new boss in MGR2. But that can't be true IMO.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 28, 2015)

When it comes to CQC of the series its like this. 

Bigboss => Solid Snake => Ocelot = The Boss 
Ocelot showed at the end of MGS3 that his most overlooked feature is his CQC skill and nearly gets the better of Naked Snake, which makes sense, he is the son of The Boss. In MGS4 he and Solid Duke it out and are nearly equal with Solid Snake eventually winning. Solid Snake always said that Bigboss CQC was the best, and near deathbed Bigboss could still disarm Solid Snake.

No idea where Liquid stands in this, he was defeated by Solid Snake so there is that. What makes a unusual amount of sense is that Liquid Snakes fighting style is power based, similar to Venom Snake's. No idea if Kojima based Venom's moveset with that in mind, but if he did, bravo Kojima for such attention to detail.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 28, 2015)

Why would The Boss be that low?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 28, 2015)

Bigboss surpassed her, Ocelot showed that he was nearly equal with Naked Snake in CQC, Solid Snake eventually beat Ocelot(both were old as fuck but comparable). 

Ocelot more known for being Revolver Ocelot, but both Bigboss and Solid Snake have easily defeated him when it comes to gun battles. Ocelot has had better showings with his CQC.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 28, 2015)

I always remembered her beating the shit out of him and when I played the game she basically came off as letting him win. Of course he had dozens of years after that to get better.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 28, 2015)

You can out cqc her in MGS3, it was pretty intensive but it was clearly possible. I don't take it as she let Snake win, she would probably kill herself if Snake was unable to kill her. Probably would have handed the shit off to Ocelot before hand.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Snake who had Boss's recessive Genes and lifted his ban on CQC said the system the people were using in MGS4 was a pale imitation of the original
> 
> Venom's case is similar.
> 
> It's close (but more focused on straight up bulldozing people due to larger muscle mass etc etc etc) but it's not as good as Boss's CQC. Quiet, for example, was able to give Venom a good fight both at range and in close quarters. If she tried that shit on Boss it'd end with both her arms shoved down her mouth while broken at the shoulders and her sniper rifle field stripped.



no its not. the cqc we saw in mgs4 was pale imitation because none of the original masters of it had taught them it.

venom snake however was taught by the guy who created it, and he had ALL the memories of bb, meaning by a proxy, he too was creating cqc..


so imo venom has better durability feats (tanking rockets in mg) while naked should have better strength feats (bench pressing cocoon)

other than that, they are completely similiar since venom snake is just a perfect copy of naked snake's memories....



edit: had to leave a tad early because food was boiling over... anyway:

sorrow never fought snake and i cant recall venom ever being controlled by psycho, so that point isnt even valid.

outside of that: is it considered gameplay mechanics that it was easier to dodge railgun shots in mgspw rather than in mgstpp?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 28, 2015)

It could be, the railgun MGSV could simple be more powerful, its been 9 years after all.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 28, 2015)

When was V ever controlled by Mantis? Pretty sure that never happened


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 28, 2015)

Mantis in the game can't control anyone, he is a puppet, he taps into the rage of someone near by and then acts as a power source for them. Mantis wasn't controlling Voligin, Volgin was controlling Mantis.


----------



## Rookie7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kurou said:


> When was V ever controlled by Mantis? Pretty sure that never happened


Venom? Right after the battle with Metal Gear at the end of chapter 1. Mantis was with everyone in chopper but no one could see him. And he toook vial with parasite later. Again no one could see him.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> It could be, the railgun MGSV could simple be more powerful, its been 9 years after all.



that shouldnt affect the speed...idk it might be aim dodging..i need to go back and fight my metal gear in mgspw to see....but im running out of time.



also mantis wasnt so much controlling as he was just stealthing it..i dont think that can be called controlling. and if it is: then i suppose naked snakes stroll through the memory lane with sorrow should be called mind control as well...



still. the winner of this match up would be decided at random..but have pretty much the same exact knowledge and skills and the only difference that comes from stats only comes if you take it that you cant scale them to each other....they are just too similiar to actually differentiate their feats with what we have now...


----------



## Kurou (Sep 28, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> Venom? Right after the battle with Metal Gear at the end of chapter 1. Mantis was with everyone in chopper but no one could see him. And he toook vial with parasite later. Again no one could see him.



So he has the ability to conceal his presence

That ain't mind control


----------



## Rookie7 (Sep 28, 2015)

Kurou said:


> So he has the ability to conceal his presence
> 
> That ain't mind control


Why is this not count as mind control when he forced others not to see him?
He also stopped Liquid from 
*Spoiler*: __ 



killing himself


 too if deleted contend is canon.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 28, 2015)

the exact speed of projectiles across series like metal gear is almost certainly not relevant, though it has previously occured to me that for instance arrows are much faster in dark souls 2 than dark souls 1 in the past as corrobating evidence of a general power leveluz decline

realistically it's just game mechanics, without a large amount of other evidence suggesting the same thing.

if it happened in a cutscene that'd be a different story


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

Rookie7 said:


> Why is this not count as mind control when he forced others not to see him?
> He also stopped Liquid from
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



stopping a 12 year old kid from killing himself is hardly a feat that puts you above bb and venom in terms of mind control.


and its not considered mind control because the idea of turning invisible doesnt necessarily need mind control, or even low level suggestion.(psycho did have other powers than mind fucking)

ALSO if we take that as mind control feat, then was bb mind raped by sorrow during their stroll through memory lane of death?



ALSO ALSO. wouldnt venoms horn count as a weakness?


ALSO ALSO ALSO. mind control has shit to do with bb versus venom snake since neither of them are psychics...well except maybe they are...would explain why they are able to recruit people by extracting random folks away from their home and then keep them loyal despite vs going around beating them and being a dick about everything...


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

Project YMIR said:


> Oh wow I typed "MGS" out of habit. Way to instantly call that I don't know much of the series.



Solid is a separate series

Your own fault for that mate

Anyway as for CQC, the Boss let Big Boss beat her at the end of MGS3 so its very hard claiming that Ocelot or Solid being > her superior in CQC, especially with Solid using an intimidation rather then the real CQC and not being up to par with Naked

Way I see it:

Naked/Big Boss >= The Boss > Solid&Liquid&Venom > Ocelot


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> Solid is a separate series
> 
> Your own fault for that mate
> 
> ...



there was no indication whatsoever that boss held back againts any of them.

and snake is not using imitation of cqc, he was taught cqc by naked snake. ocelot has shown to be on par with the snakes numerous times through duels and such. a more realistic showcase would be


bb/Venom snake(prime) > solid/ocelot/liquid> boss


you could claim boss is stronger than solid,ocelot and liquid since she got bested by bb prime, and snake barely managed to beat old and decrepit bb and venom snake. as for venom snakes positioning: he is exact copy of naked in both skills and memories so you cant really claim him weaker or stronger than bb.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> there was no indication whatsoever that boss held back againts any of them.



You never played MGS3 then.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> You never played MGS3 then.



such a masterfully constructed counter argument. i can only wish that maybe someday in the future, i can aswell explain my stance and reasoning with such masterful and elegant ways as you do...


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 28, 2015)

Kurou said:


> When was V ever controlled by Mantis? Pretty sure that never happened



Nope, it's the other way around. 

A cassette tape detailing Mantis' powers confirm that when someone with a lot of rage is in the vicinity, Mantis' ego is buried underneath. He's not in control of his actions, the one with all the negative emotions is.

This is the reason why Mantis and Volgin attacked the XOF operatives at the beginning: either V or Ishmael managed to control Mantis for a while to clear the way.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> such a masterfully constructed counter argument. i can only wish that maybe someday in the future, i can aswell explain my stance and reasoning with such masterful and elegant ways as you do...



The game > your bullshit.

Also not only is it painfully apparent in the finale of the game but Naked repeats multiple times she allowed herself to die at his hands.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> The game > your bullshit.
> 
> Also not only is it painfully apparent in the finale of the game but Naked repeats multiple times she allowed herself to die at his hands.



no it was her mission that snake would kill her in order to cover for us. at no point is it implied that neither she or the cobras let themselves be killed by the snake. she simply went a long with the plan and thats that.  


"The Boss fought Snake with the intent to kill him, but he had gained much experience from his mission. She attacked with her assault rifle, the Patriot, but Snake evaded her attacks, and engaged her in CQC, now equalling her skill. "

the game >>>>logic >>>>my bullshit>>>your bullshit.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 28, 2015)

You remember how The Sorrow allowed himself to be killed by Boss a few years before Operation Snake Eater in order to save their son?

Same shit here. The Boss just wanted to see if Jack could surpass her in CQC (he does) before finally allowing herself to fall.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> *factually incorrect*



Play the game.



> *snip*



Play the game.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> Play the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Play the game.





id say the same to you...or atleast re watch whatever youtube video you watched to get your information...


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

No one cares what you say


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> No one cares what you say



your face.



now is there anybody here who isnt acting like a little momma's primadonna and actually wants to continue the debate in some meaningful way? because if not then its all the same to lock the whole thing as it seems to be descending into name calling...


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't even understand what your saying but I'll assume its a convoluted non-native English speaking roundabout to say you're wrong since you keep butchering the English language in your posts.

>your face.
>a little momma's primdonna
>talking about name calling

Irony.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 28, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> your face.
> 
> 
> 
> *now is there anybody here who isnt acting like a little momma's primadonna and actually wants to continue the debate in some meaningful way?* because if not then its all the same to lock the whole thing as it seems to be descending into name calling...



What else is there to debate? Venom gets his shit kicked in by the original Big Boss and there's nothing he can do about it.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> What else is there to debate? Venom gets his shit kicked in by the original Big Boss and there's nothing he can do about it.



by what logic?


they share their memories, training and most of their feats. there is nothing separating them. what could possibly set them apart so much that bb would stomp?


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

>doesn't know anything about Venom
>doesn't know about about Naked/Big Boss

Not surprising tbh


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 28, 2015)

Just because they share memories doesn't mean they're the same. And no, they didn't share the same training. Or did you forget that part where John co-created CQC along with Joy?

Venom's "CQC" is markedly different. Sure, the grappling and the judo throw's still there but he relies much more on brute force as made evident by his 3-5 hit combo haymaker.

[YOUTUBE]ItvclICnwgI[/YOUTUBE]

This is Naked's/Big Boss' CQC. It's about grappling and controlling the enemy.


And here's another thing that separates Big Boss from Venom courtesy of Peace Walker:

[YOUTUBE]YniykBNZa0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> Just because they share memories doesn't mean they're the same. And no, they didn't share the same training. Or did you forget that part where John co-created CQC along with Joy?
> 
> Venom's "CQC" is markedly different. Sure, the grappling and the judo throw's still there but he relies much more on brute force as made evident by his 3-5 hit combo haymaker.
> 
> ...



which is more of game flavoring than actual feats.

venom was implanted with all of the memories of bb, so in terms, he too was there when cqc was created via bb.,and if we are going to seperate those feats(despite earlier on we agreed that both of them should get scaled to each other when we had a venom snake respect thread..but whatever) then vs is going to have the durability advantage as he took several missiles to the face in the original mg. and the two should be equal in speed considering both have feats in defeating hypersonic enemies in hand to hand.


ALSO venom was described as more muscular than bb. so take that as you will.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 28, 2015)

Those are actual feats. QTEs are legit, boy. 

And Venom is more muscular than Big Boss, fine. What's your point? Doesn't stop Boss from bench pressing him like he did those A.I. weapons from Peace Walker.


----------



## Qinglong (Sep 28, 2015)

feats are "game flavoring"


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> Those are actual feats. QTEs are legit, boy.
> 
> And Venom is more muscular than Big Boss, fine. What's your point? Doesn't stop Boss from bench pressing him like he did those A.I. weapons from Peace Walker.



i wasnt talking about the bench pressing feat(i even mentioned the cocoon feat earlier) gurl.

and venoms muscularity is more of an offhand remark at the strength comparison...but fine. lets say snake is stronger than vs. in that case it should be noted that vs has better durability than bb :/


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 28, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> i wasnt talking about the bench pressing feat(i even mentioned the cocoon feat earlier) gurl.
> 
> and venoms muscularity is more of an offhand remark at the strength comparison...but fine. lets say snake is stronger than vs. *in that case it should be noted that vs has better durability thn bb *:/



Let me see:
-Gets his arm broken by The Boss
-Thrown off a bridge
-Tortured by Volgin (who also takes rockets during the fight against him)
-Jumps off that canal
-Survives being underwater for over 10 minutes
-Fights against The Boss
-Prevents those giant A.I. weapons from crushing him
-Repeatedly survives against the Man on Fire during the hospital prologue

Yeah, no... Venom might have taken rockets but Big Boss' durability is in no way inferior.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

Also forgetting he got stabbed and poisoned by The Fear and still managed to beat the guy despite his injury.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> Also forgetting he got stabbed and poisoned by The Fear and still managed to beat the guy despite his injury.



Ah, yeah. There's that too. The Cobra Unit slipped from my mind. Thanks for the reminder.

And there's also Big Boss jumping into that crevice after his fight with Ocelot in order to escape from The Pain's bees. Hell, just surviving The Pain's bees count as a durability feat as well.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 28, 2015)

Ugh

Just cuz they have similar memories doesn't mean skills

The most obvious is the fact that boss is fluent in Russian


V needed a translator

Regardless I see this actually being a pretty even fight with Boss edging V out in cqc


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

Kurou said:


> Ugh
> 
> Just cuz they have similar memories doesn't mean skills
> 
> ...



so having perfect recollection of bb's memories,thinking himself to be bb(again with all of bb's memories and experiences) AND having been trained by bb and he still isnt supposed to have similiar skills?


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

>perfect recollection of Big Boss's memories
>can't recall anything from GZ alone


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> >perfect recollection of Big Boss's memories
> >can't recall anything from GZ alone




"play the game"

he recollects events from gz several times during the course of tpp


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

I have played the game, that's why I'm correcting you.

He literally doesn't know anything prior to coma/amnesia unless Huey, Ocelot, or Miller prompt it to him. They fill in blanks for his amnesia which is one of the tell-tale signs he isn't Naked.

And that's you know, with the Big Boss's memories already fucking implanted in him while he was still comatose. 

You would know this of course if you play the game.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> I have played the game, that's why I'm correcting you.
> 
> He literally doesn't know anything prior to coma/amnesia unless Huey, Ocelot, or Miller prompt it to him. They fill in blanks for his amnesia which is one of the tell-tale signs he isn't Naked.
> 
> You would know this of course if you play the game.



>hey remember that time when ____
>remembers that time
>WELL HE DIDNT ACTUALLY REMEMBER IT SINCE SOMEONE ELSE TOLD HIM TO REMEMBER IT.
>winrar is you.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

That's not a rebuttal and all you are doing is proving my point because Venom is ALWAYS told these things and the memory/recollection is prompted by 3rd parties, not Medic himself. 



>copying my posting style

Adorable.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> That's not a rebuttal and all you are doing is proving my point because Venom is ALWAYS told these things and the memory/recollection is prompted by 3rd parties, not Medic himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes...because you invented greentexts then?


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't see any green colored text


----------



## Kurou (Sep 28, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> >hey remember that time when ____
> >remembers that time
> >WELL HE DIDNT ACTUALLY REMEMBER IT SINCE SOMEONE ELSE TOLD HIM TO REMEMBER IT.
> >winrar is you.



Uh

That's how hypnotic suggestion works though


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> I don't see any green colored text



google greentext stories will you....its the name used when talking about >you are stupid  type of chatting you so proudly try claim as your own invention..

the name originates from an image chat board called "4chan" (no not the hacker. a website) where they used it when telling short stories(here comes the "text" part of it..since they used letters. incase you missed it) and the green comes from the color of the text it used..which quite crazily happened to be green. hence the name GREEN(aka the color of the text) TEXT(aka the format of communication used)

after halfchan became famous it started spreading to other websites as well..ultimately leading to the death of culture in people like you where the origin of the thing has been lost...


also known as "le me me arrows" or cancer solidified among some circles..


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

I just see jelly right now.  I'll also note that's the second or third post you haven't addressed anything Robert or I have said now so I assume this is your way of conceding.



>source
>google

Who cares, parrot kun?


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> I just see jelly right now.  I'll also note that's the second or third post you haven't addressed anything Robert or I have said now so I assume this is your way of conceding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





a site made just for you.

and concidering most of your shit is just "NO U" type of replies instead of actually talking about the problem, its kinda hard to keep an argument going... vs has the memories of bb. as stated by zero, and as shown in the game. most of the games dialogue hinges on other people than big boss due to kojimas stupid ass decision so ofcourse there is going to be someone else narrating it OR starting the sequence.


just because someone else asks or incites you to remember something doesnt mean that you didnt remember it before they asked if you know anything about it.


for example: if i ask you that do you remember what you ate for breakfast today, would that mean you didnt remember what you ate before i asked you about it?


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

What are you babbling about?


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> What are you babbling about?



you asked me to answer to your claims..so i did...


egh..im getting the feeling im being rustled here...


----------



## Byrd (Sep 28, 2015)

Venom is not the same as Big Boss... 

That was made very apparently...

and Yes... Boss literally went a bit easy on BB.. hell listen to her quotes

"Move or Your dead"

still BB proves he was the superior one IMO


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 28, 2015)

What is this thread?

I mean Fang vs fuloa.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

>spends 3 posts talking about quotation arrows rather then the topic match up
>doesn't give any response to any rebuttal I put out
>talks about "rustled" here

Sure thing buddy.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 28, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> What is this thread?
> 
> I mean Fang vs fuloa.



yeah sorry about that...i was originally just going to start ignoring fang when it became apparently he isnt contributing anyway to the conversation, but he managed to say one thing that was almost a decent argument so it sorta spiraled downwards there..anyway since he apparently has a memory of a  headless chicken it seems like im done here...


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2015)

Fang said:


> That's not a rebuttal and all you are doing is proving my point because Venom is ALWAYS told these things and the memory/recollection is prompted by 3rd parties, not Medic himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





puolakanaho said:


> yes...because you invented greentexts then?



This is your immediate post, you followed this up with a chain of 3 more offtopic posts on a tangent to save face after being called out on your knowledge of Metal Gear Solid, and then you have the audacity to call someone like me "headless" like a chicken while rambling about memes?

Not once, not twice, not even three times you don't say a word trying to save face here, you are not a good debater.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 28, 2015)

The reason other people have to tell him about his memories is because they aren't his own

They prompt him as a way of saying "it happened this way, believe us" and he goes along with it without questioning his own memories.


----------



## Project YMIR (Sep 29, 2015)

Well... this escalated quickly.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Sep 29, 2015)

Kurou said:


> The reason other people have to tell him about his memories is because they aren't his own
> 
> They prompt him as a way of saying "it happened this way, believe us" and he goes along with it without questioning his own memories.



Pretty much this


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2015)

This thread is fucking terrible. Easily.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Sep 29, 2015)

Blade said:


> This thread is fucking terrible. Easily.


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2015)

Gaku isn't amused, brah. :gakupuke


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 29, 2015)

I think this thread has run its course now


----------

